# **~Transparent Smokey Eye..*~~



## Caffy (May 2, 2007)

I love love emphasizing my eyes when I go out at night, but I find If I use too much black I end up looking like a panda. This is a technique I saw on a Taiwanese variety show on youtube used on Vivian Hsu a local celebrity, and I wanted to try it out. Of course I look nothing like her..but it's a natural! yet smokey eye. Hope you like






The dreaded no Makeup look YUCK!!!





 Then I use Satinfinish Foundation by Mac in NC20
It's so shimmery and natural! I love it...but it doesn't cover my freckles...





Fill in my brows with Shiseido Majolica Majorca brow pencil powder





Draw a thick slightly upturned black line... I used Mac's Ebony Kohl pencil





Should look like this...sorry I look so spaced out! and bug eyed..





This next step is crucial.. You gotta pat in slowly a shimmery grey black shadow with your finger. If you use a brush, it won't look as a transparent wash, as I want it to look. But if you aren't comfortable using your fingers, use a big fluffy shadow brush for a wash of colour.





Like that...
Sorry it looks a bit messy and unbalanced hahaha









This next step I use Nar's Night Breed. Sparkly black shadow. It's important to use a pencil brush, or liner brush to pack in some pigment.





I put some lavender loose powder to catch any fallout. For any of you freckly girls like me, purple pink loose powder helps with pigmentation, and brightens the skin too.





Should look like this...





Rub a bit of gold cream shadow to highlight brow, and corner of the eyes..










Curl your lashes!





These are the colours I used today...for this light smokey eye.





Fake lashes a must!










Mascara top and bottom




Put on some creamy peach blush. I use Kevyn Aucoin's tansoliel .It's my abs. FAVOURITE.





Contour the face with *this might sound weird* but with a face powder for dark skin tones. I use L'oreal's true match powder in W8, my usual colour is like a W2... as long as it's in the same skin tone...use a darker face powder to create some shadows to slim the face down! * Im sure more u girls don't have the cursed round face like me!





Lips! I use Mac in Fulfilled














Ta-Da! Should end up like this! ... Thanks for watching!


----------



## ginger9 (May 2, 2007)

Hey Caffy,

You look fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE this look I'm so gonna try it. I have the panda problem too!! btw what's the name of the middle nars shadow you used? 

Thanks again for this lovely tutorial


----------



## Caffy (May 2, 2007)

The Nars eyeshadow is called Night Bird!


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 2, 2007)

This is so pretty!!  It looks fantastic on you and it was a really great, easy to follow, and helpful tutorial!!  Great job


----------



## oooooooo (May 2, 2007)

what nail polish are u wearing???????


----------



## Simi (May 3, 2007)

Very nice. Great tutorial. Thanks for sharing tips....


----------



## yummy411 (May 3, 2007)

this is the perfect, i have makeup on and i'm seductive everyday makeup look!

... did ya like the long title LOLOLL!!

thanks for this great and simple tut!


----------



## makemorebeatz (May 3, 2007)

incredible! where did you find that purpley/pink powder?


----------



## Caffy (May 3, 2007)

Hey Girls..The nailpolish is CHANEL in Organdy

and Purple Loose Powder is Shu Uemura.


The Eyeshadows used are Left to Right

Night Breed, Night Bird, and El Dorado ( Cream)


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (May 3, 2007)

great everyday makeup! what is the coLor of the nars on the right? the nude/beige coLor?


----------



## swtginbug (May 3, 2007)

i love this look, its neutrul but smokey. i will give it a try. thanks for the tut and you look lovely!


----------



## jenii (May 3, 2007)

That's great! I'm gonna try it. Which NARS shadow is the gray one?

Vivian Hsu is so adorable. As bad as Black Biscuits were, I still have a couple of their singles, because I like her.


----------



## flowerhead (May 3, 2007)

Why do you want to cover your freckles? They are lovely!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 3, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## Fairybelle (May 3, 2007)

You did a fantastic job!!  You have such gorgeous skin!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 3, 2007)

Great tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, your liner is just about perfect!


----------



## Jayne (May 3, 2007)

thanks !! 
the blush seems to be really pretty !


----------



## linkas (May 3, 2007)

Caffy, you look fabulous with this look. Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xiahe (May 3, 2007)

very very pretty and simple!

and i always wondered what lavender powder was used for....lol


----------



## missmacqtr (May 3, 2007)

very pretty !


----------



## hishappyending (May 3, 2007)

i definitely have to try this!


----------



## chazza (May 4, 2007)

very nice! thanks for the awesome tutorial!


----------



## tadzio79 (May 4, 2007)

you're awesome! thanks for the tut! 
I've never thought aboout using lavender loose powder before, thanks for the tip!


----------



## boudoir (May 6, 2007)

Awesome look! I'm gonna try and copy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I want all your makeup too!!


----------



## breathless (May 6, 2007)

omg! pretty! thank you doll!


----------



## c00ki312 (May 6, 2007)

sexy! what lashes did u use??


----------



## applefrite (May 7, 2007)

Thank you for your great tuto !!!


----------



## c12345 (May 7, 2007)

It's a really pretty look, not complicated either.
You have such nice skin~


----------



## lifewithoutzinc (May 9, 2007)

Very nice smoky eye. I definitely want to try this out.


----------



## Caffy (May 9, 2007)

Thanks girls!!...and regarding the lashes I used.. I used the japanese dollar store lash. It's from Daiso.


----------



## lotus (May 18, 2007)

like you, i'm asian, but i have a hard time wearing dark colors. i try to stray away from dark colors like greys and blacks, but i love this look on you! i'm definitely going to give this a try! thanks so much for this tutorial. i was wondering if you can post the link of the you tube video that was the inspiration to this look. thanks!


----------



## sweetsugar (May 20, 2007)

Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a GREAT tut!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW whats that pink nail polish that u are wearing?


----------



## lotus (May 21, 2007)

sweetsugar- the nailpolish is by CHANEL in Organdy


----------



## Showgirl (May 21, 2007)

It's beautiful.


----------



## DevinGirl (May 22, 2007)

This is beautiful!  You did a great job.  I'll have to give this a try!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for posting!


----------



## cuddlybear (May 22, 2007)

I went to VS.com bought all 3 colors of Kevyn Aucoin Moist Glow just because of you!!! you're such a bad influence! :shedevil:


----------



## Bybs (May 22, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## satindoll (Jun 3, 2007)

hey gorg tutorial.


----------



## makeup_newbie (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow, simple yet amazing.


----------



## starxrie1 (Jun 4, 2007)

I love this look... it's so beautiful! And I love your nail color too, can I ask what color it is and who makes it? Thanks!!


----------



## june19th (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this tut! You definitely look great!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 5, 2007)

I think its light enough so I can wear during the day, yay!


----------



## miss.vampira (Jun 6, 2007)

You are far too talented! And I really want to try some NARS eyeshadows, they look lovely.


----------



## susu (Jun 7, 2007)

oooooh i love it! looks great!!


----------



## EvilFairyQueen (Jun 7, 2007)

Awesome! I'm goign to try it next time I'm going clubbing. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jun 8, 2007)

Aw your super pretty and thanks great tut.


----------



## ankheera (Jun 13, 2007)

i love this tut 'cause i wanted to try the smokey eyes but i was afraid of the panda eyes! thanks!!


----------



## Miracle (Jun 13, 2007)

Your finished look reminds me of Lucy Liu. Gorgeous.


----------



## Caffy (Jun 14, 2007)

^ hahah thanks i get that a lot ;-p
Even though I don't think so kekeke


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

once again another pretty tut from you. MORE MORE!!


----------



## Fati (Jul 9, 2007)

wow. Gorgeous!


----------

